# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Medico Di Base

## CINZERO

Secondo Voi, un medico di base (mutuati) la certificazione emessa dall'azienda sanitaria locale configura quale tipo di reddito?
a mio parere dovrebbe essere assimilato al lavoro dipendente.
Grazie

----------


## seta

Io seguo la contabilit&#224; e la D.R. di vari medici di base.
Normalmente il rapporto di lavoro con l'ASL &#232; di tipo autonomo con rilascio a fine anno di una certificazione dei compensi corrisposti e delle ritenute d'acconto trattenute - va indicato nel quadro RE. 
Altri hanno attivit&#224; di guardia medica:
1) se a tempo determinato: certificazione compensi - quadro RE
2) se a tempo indeterminato: CUD per assimilazione al lavoro dipendente - quadro RC 
Ciao

----------


## CINZERO

Ciao Seta,
Grazie Per L'aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Questo Mio Cliente Ha Preso Da Poco I Mutuati Lui Mi Ha Detto Che Alla Asl Gli Avevano Detto Che Era Un Reddito Assimilato.
Allora Smonto Tutto E Lo Carico Nel Reddito Di Lavoro Autonomo.
Il Grande Problema Mi Si Poneva Dinanzi Agli Studi Di Settore(vedi Post Inserito)
Ora Tutto Torna Logico
Grazie

----------


## CINZERO

Nella Certificazione Che Rilascia La Asl Ti Compare Anche Trattenuta Enpam?
La Trattenuta Irpef Dovrebbe Essere Pari Al 20% (almeno A Me E' Cosi)

----------


## seta

Normalmente un medico di base è per sua natura sempre congruo.
Come potrebbe non dichiarare tutto il reddito, quando gli viene corrisposto dall'ASL?
Beh, veramente ci sono anche i compensi per i certificati medici, ma sono poca cosa......
Se poi il medico è veramente un "signore" come il mio medico, non te lo fa pagare il certificato. 
Ciao

----------


## CINZERO

il mio ahimè è alle prime armi ed i mutuati si contano sula punta delle dita!!!!
il reddito annuo lo inseriisci a fine anno quando ti porta la certificazione oppure ti consegna un prospetto mensile???
ti chiedo questo ulteriore aiuto in quanto il mio cliente perde tutto, si dimentica tutto.............................. tanto che mi è arrivata la certificazione

----------


## seta

Io mi comporto così: è una vecchia prassi già in uso quando sono arrivata in studio e continuo a seguirla.
Ogni mese riceve dall'ASL una specie di cedolino paga ed in base alla data di incasso (Bonifico) provvedo io o ancor meglio qualcuno lo fa direttamente lui (ti devo dire che i medici sono un po' disordinati) a riportare tutti i dati nel blocchetto delle ricevute/fatture che emette e così lo inserisco in contabilità e nel registro incassi/pagamenti.
All'ASL non mando nessun documento, ma mi serve per inserirlo nel registro vendite. 
A fine anno poi con la certificazione faccio la quadratura. 
Ciao

----------


## CINZERO

grazie infinite
buon prosieguo di lavoro
Ciao

----------


## fsdn2003

salve, volevo sapere se i medici devono pagare l'irap?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Alcuni sì, altri no.  :Smile:  
La questione è troppo complessa per essere trattata così.
Posto che non posso chiederti informazioni troppo dettagloate sulla tua attività, ti consiglio di rivolgere lo stesso quesito ad un commercialista della tua zona.   

> salve, volevo sapere se i medici devono pagare l'irap?
> grazie

----------


## fsdn2003

era solo una curiosità..sapevo di un'annosa questione..grazie cmq

----------


## seta

> salve, volevo sapere se i medici devono pagare l'irap?
> grazie

  Segnalo un'interessante articolo del Sole 24 ore  http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/SoleO...lesView=Libero

----------


## angelop

Ciao a tutti scusate se mi intrometto nella discussione , concordo con quanto detto da Seta vedi reddito lavoro autonomo.
In merito al problema dell IRAP per i medici di base  in linea di massima risponderei che tale imposta fino a sua abolizione é sempre dovuta salvo poi rivedere con l'ausilio di un consulente l'eventuale ipotesi di richiesta di rimborso con opzione contenzioso, in ogni caso, auspicabile solo nel caso in cui ci si trovi di fronte alla mancanza di una stabile organizzazione con impiego di persone, mezzi e capitali da parte del professionista.
Saluti.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Io mi comporto così: è una vecchia prassi già in uso quando sono arrivata in studio e continuo a seguirla.
> Ogni mese riceve dall'ASL una specie di cedolino paga ed in base alla data di incasso (Bonifico) provvedo io o ancor meglio qualcuno lo fa direttamente lui (ti devo dire che i medici sono un po' disordinati) a riportare tutti i dati nel blocchetto delle ricevute/fatture che emette e così lo inserisco in contabilità e nel registro incassi/pagamenti.
> All'ASL non mando nessun documento, ma mi serve per inserirlo nel registro vendite. 
> A fine anno poi con la certificazione faccio la quadratura. 
> Ciao

  Ciao Seta,
ti sei mai posta il problema relativo all'imposta di bollo che diventa esigibile dal momento che utilizzi una ricevuta sanitaria numerata progressivamente e staccata dal blocchetto delle ricevute/fatture emesse (la cui copia l'ASL non riceverà mai - peraltro). Non trovi che - prescindendo dalla prassi in uso che può essere anche errata - sia più normale contabilizzare solo a fine anno il CUD ricevuto dall'ASL come ricevuta non fiscale di accreditamento delle somme su C/c ?
Grazie per la risposta anche per chi ne sà di più e vuole collaborare.
Alfredo

----------


## nic

> Ciao Seta,
> ti sei mai posta il problema relativo all'imposta di bollo che diventa esigibile dal momento che utilizzi una ricevuta sanitaria numerata progressivamente e staccata dal blocchetto delle ricevute/fatture emesse (la cui copia l'ASL non riceverà mai - peraltro). Non trovi che - prescindendo dalla prassi in uso che può essere anche errata - sia più normale contabilizzare solo a fine anno il CUD ricevuto dall'ASL come ricevuta non fiscale di accreditamento delle somme su C/c ?
> Grazie per la risposta anche per chi ne sà di più e vuole collaborare.
> Alfredo

  Volendo inserire altre "tipologie" di medico:
il medico con contratto intramoenia con l'ASL a tempo indeterminato  percepisce un reddito assimilato al lavoro dipendente (CUD e conseguente 730),
il medico già specializzato che collabora con l'ASL in progetti di ricerca per i quali riceve spesso una borsa di studio percepisce un reddito assimilato al lavoro dipendente (CUD e conseguente 730),
il medico specializzando che riceve una borsa di studio invece è esentato da IRPEF,
il medico che esercita una collaborazione con la ASL ed al tempo stesso esercita la libera professione con P.IVA invece anche se riceve dalla ASL il CUD, deve in pratica fare delle ricevute periodiche per quanto ricevuto  come sopra esposto. Questa è la prassi, ma in vista della compilazione dell'elenco clienti e fornitori? Saluti

----------


## alfredo da roma

> .......
> il medico che esercita una collaborazione con la ASL ed al tempo stesso esercita la libera professione con P.IVA invece anche se riceve dalla ASL il CUD, deve in pratica fare delle ricevute periodiche per quanto ricevuto  come sopra esposto. Questa è la prassi, ma in vista della compilazione dell'elenco clienti e fornitori? Saluti

  Ri-formulo il mio quesito:
fermo restando che la prassi in uso - che non è legge ma mera "pratica di eseguire in quel determinato modo" - prevede che alla comunicazione dei compensi mensili ricevuta dall'ASL si alleghi ricevuta sanitaria numrata progressivamente, la questione è attinente la legge sul bollo: a mio parere seppur la copia della ricevuta non debba essere spedita all'ASL e considerato che è un soggetto IVA ed alle sue norme, la ricevuta staccata dal blocchetto delle ricevute sanitarie dev'essere sottoposta a bollo per  1,81 ai sensi dell'art. 13 della relativa tariffa.
Chiedo conferma.
Grazie

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Ri-formulo il mio quesito:
> fermo restando che la prassi in uso - che non è legge ma mera "pratica di eseguire in quel determinato modo" - prevede che alla comunicazione dei compensi mensili ricevuta dall'ASL si alleghi ricevuta sanitaria numrata progressivamente, la questione è attinente la legge sul bollo: a mio parere seppur la copia della ricevuta non debba essere spedita all'ASL e considerato che è un soggetto IVA ed alle sue norme, la ricevuta staccata dal blocchetto delle ricevute sanitarie dev'essere sottoposta a bollo per  1,81 ai sensi dell'art. 13 della relativa tariffa.
> Chiedo conferma.
> Grazie

  UP
Nessuna novità?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## seta

> Ri-formulo il mio quesito:
> fermo restando che la prassi in uso - che non è legge ma mera "pratica di eseguire in quel determinato modo" - prevede che alla comunicazione dei compensi mensili ricevuta dall'ASL si alleghi ricevuta sanitaria numrata progressivamente, la questione è attinente la legge sul bollo: a mio parere seppur la copia della ricevuta non debba essere spedita all'ASL e considerato che è un soggetto IVA ed alle sue norme, la ricevuta staccata dal blocchetto delle ricevute sanitarie dev'essere sottoposta a bollo per  1,81 ai sensi dell'art. 13 della relativa tariffa.
> Chiedo conferma.
> Grazie

  Secondo me, sì. 
Comunque tengo a precisare che faccio emettere ricevuta/fattura solo nei casi in cui ci sia un rapporto di lavoro autonomo da inserire nel quadro RE(cioè quando l'ASL a fine anno rilascia certificazione compensi). 
Nel caso di rapporto para-subordinato (esempio per guardia medica con contratto a tempo indeterminato) a fine anno il medico riceve un CUD e questo confluisce nel quadro RC, non faccio nulla. 
Ciao

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> UP
> Nessuna novità?

  Concordo con Seta!
La marca da bollo va applicata  :Wink:

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Nella Certificazione Che Rilascia La Asl Ti Compare Anche Trattenuta Enpam?
> La Trattenuta Irpef Dovrebbe Essere Pari Al 20% (almeno A Me E' Cosi)

  Si, nella certificazione della Asl compare la ritenuta Enpam!
Detta certificazione mensile deve essere registrata in contabilità come fosse una fattura.

----------


## annade

> Si, nella certificazione della Asl compare la ritenuta Enpam!
> Detta certificazione mensile deve essere registrata in contabilità come fosse una fattura.

  Scusate se mi intrometto ma se la certificazione della ASL va registrata come fattura, allora diventa inutile inserire un modello CUD nel quadro C.... sono a questo punto un po' confusa perchè fino ad ora io ho sempre registrato le certificazioni ASL che alla fine venivano certificate con ritenuta d'acconto come reddito di lavoro autonomo (quadro E) e quelle certificate da CUD nel quadro C come un normale reddito di lavoro dipendente. Allora ho sbagliato?

----------


## seta

> Scusate se mi intrometto ma se la certificazione della ASL va registrata come fattura, allora diventa inutile inserire un modello CUD nel quadro C.... sono a questo punto un po' confusa perchè fino ad ora io ho sempre registrato le certificazioni ASL che alla fine venivano certificate con ritenuta d'acconto come reddito di lavoro autonomo (quadro E) e quelle certificate da CUD nel quadro C come un normale reddito di lavoro dipendente. Allora ho sbagliato?

  Non hai sbagliato.
Se a fronte dei compensi erogati nell'anno alla fine dello stesso il medico riceve una certificazione il reddito è di lavoro autonomo e quindi quadro RE;
Se invece a fine anno riceve il CUD quadro RC. 
Non devi confondere le due cose, l'una esclude l'altra nell'ambito dello stesso rapporto tra medico/ASL. 
Io ho il caso di un medico che contemporaneamente svolge attività di medico di base con un'ASL (RE) e guardia medica a tempo ind. con un'altra ASL (RC).
A fine anno compilerà entrambi i quadri. 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## annade

graizie per avermi confermato il tutto

----------


## missturtle

Ho un cliente, un medico, che ha vinto il primo ricorso  :Smile:  la controparte il secondo  :Frown:  ora stiamo aspettando la Cassazione  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  sono curiosa di vedere come andrà a finire. Ogni ricorso che avevo fatto era stato "tacitamente" rigettato  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## seta

> Ho un cliente, un medico, che ha vinto il primo ricorso  la controparte il secondo  ora stiamo aspettando la Cassazione  sono curiosa di vedere come andrà a finire. Ogni ricorso che avevo fatto era stato "tacitamente" rigettato

  Buongiorno,
siccome l'argomento potrebbe essere di mio interesse, puoi spiegarmi a cosa si riferisce il tuo ricorso? 
Grazie. 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## missturtle

Giusto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ho omesso parte dei fatti  :Big Grin: 
un mio cliente è un medico, professionista senza nessuna organizzazione d'impresa alle spalle. Di comune accordo con un avvocato che lo segue in collaborazione con il nostro studio ha deciso di non pagare l'IRAP. Ha fatto e vinto il ricorso quando era stata dichiarata illegittima l'imposta in questi particolari casi ( credo nel 2001). Ha perso il secondo appello credo. Dovrei andare a guardare la pratica perchè non la seguo direttamente e la memoria fa cilecca. 
Noi compiliamo comunque il quadro IQ senza fargli versare l'imposta. In questi posso informarmi meglio però  :Wink:

----------


## seta

> Giusto  ho omesso parte dei fatti 
> un mio cliente è un medico, professionista senza nessuna organizzazione d'impresa alle spalle. Di comune accordo con un avvocato che lo segue in collaborazione con il nostro studio ha deciso di non pagare l'IRAP. Ha fatto e vinto il ricorso quando era stata dichiarata illegittima l'imposta in questi particolari casi ( credo nel 2001). Ha perso il secondo appello credo. Dovrei andare a guardare la pratica perchè non la seguo direttamente e la memoria fa cilecca. 
> Noi compiliamo comunque il quadro IQ senza fargli versare l'imposta. In questi posso informarmi meglio però

  Come immaginavo, si tratta di IRAP..... :Smile:  
Grazie 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## studio2010

> Ri-formulo il mio quesito:
> fermo restando che la prassi in uso - che non è legge ma mera "pratica di eseguire in quel determinato modo" - prevede che alla comunicazione dei compensi mensili ricevuta dall'ASL si alleghi ricevuta sanitaria numrata progressivamente, la questione è attinente la legge sul bollo: a mio parere seppur la copia della ricevuta non debba essere spedita all'ASL e considerato che è un soggetto IVA ed alle sue norme, la ricevuta staccata dal blocchetto delle ricevute sanitarie dev'essere sottoposta a bollo per  1,81 ai sensi dell'art. 13 della relativa tariffa.
> Chiedo conferma.
> Grazie

  Concordo sul fatto che allegare ricevuta sanitaria o parcella numerata progressivamente alla comunicazione dei compensi mensili ricevuta dall'ASL sia soltanto mera "pratica di eseguire in quel determinato modo".
Infatti il D.M. 31 ottobre 1974 - Min. Finanze cita testualmente: 
" *Art. 2- Rapporti tra medici ed ottici ed enti mutualistici.* 
In vigore dal 16 novembre 1974 - con effetto dal 1 settembre 1974 
Nei   rapporti  tra   gli  esercenti  la  professione  sanitaria  e  gli  enti mutualistici  per prestazioni  medico - sanitarie generiche  e specialistiche, il foglio di  liquidazione  dei corrispettivi  compilato dai detti enti tiene luogo della  fattura  di  cui all'art. 21 del  decreto del  Presidente dellaRepubblica.  Tale  documento deve contenere gli elementi  e i  dati  indicati nel secondo comma  del citato art. 21  ed essere emesso  in triplice  esemplare; il  primo deve essere consegnato o  spedito al professionista  unitamente ai corrispettivi liquidati, il secondo  consegnato o spedito all'ufficio provinciale dell'imposta  sul   valore  aggiunto competente  ai  sensi  dell'art.  40 del citato decreto  del Presidente della Repubblica  26  ottobre  1972 n.633, il  terzo conservato  presso l'ente. I  professionisti devono  numerare in ordine progressivo i documenti  ricevuti ed   annotarli,  nell'ordine della  loro numerazione, entro quindici giorni dalla  data in  cui ne sono  venuti in possesso, nel registro delle  fatture o nel  registro dei  corrispettivi previsti, rispettivamente, dagli articoli  23 e  24 del  richiamato decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, o nel bollettario di cui al precedente art. 1. In tale ultimo caso la  n.  633 sezione  "figlia" dovra'  essere annullata e rimanere unita al bollettario.  I documenti  devono essere  conservati a  norma dell'art. 39 del citato  decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633. Le   disposizioni  di   cui  ai  commi  precedenti si applicano agli esercenti l'arte  ottica, limitatamente   all'attivita' concernente la qualificazione e la  misurazione del  difetto visivo, l'approntamento degli occhiali da vista e delle   lenti  graduate,   nonche'  l'adattamento   delle  lenti a  contatto." 
Quindi basta numerare progressivamente i cedolini asl che arrivano al professionista e procedere alla loro registrazione nel registro delle fatture emesse con iva esente art. 10 Dpr 633/1972.

----------


## BlueDean

Mi permetto di inserirmi nella discussione.
Sono un contribuente minimo in servizio come guardia medica sostituto, il che significa che vengo considerato dalle ASL come lavoratore autonomo.
Sottoscrivo in pieno quanto esposto da studio2010 e aggiungo che non ritengo molto corretta la pratica di far emettere al medico fattura ogni volta che riceve il Foglio di liquidazione dei corrispettivi rilasciato dall'ASL perché, almeno nel mio caso, mi ritroverei a pagare due volte il bollo. 
Infatti sul mio foglio di liquidazione ho come ritenuta, oltre al 6,125% di ENPAM, l'importo di 1,81 euro con la dicitura "BOLLO PER LIBERA PROFESSIONE (assolto virtualmente)". Questo quindi significa, secondo la mia interpretazione, che il bollo è stato "apposto" dalla ASL ma che sono io a pagarlo. Se non ho capito male questo foglio, nonostante sia assimilato a fattura emessa da me, di fatto invece è una fattura emessa dall'ASL che quindi ci mette il bollo che poi addebita a me (essendo io il destinatario/cliente della fattura). 
Rimango solo un po' perplesso dal fatto che su questi fogli di liquidazione non compaia né la mia P.IVA né quella dell'ASL, ma solo i codici fiscali.
Però la legge parla chiaro (spero): in quanto fogli di liquidazione sono assimilabili a fatture.

----------

